# South Coast Ship Show



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

This looks like it's going to be a fantastic event. Some interesting happenings during the Show. Five film shows and three speakers, plus several authors in attendance. Hope to meet some SN people there. Oh, almost forgot to say ... It's at the Holiday Inn in Southsea on 16 November.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Runrig said:


> This looks like it's going to be a fantastic event. Some interesting happenings during the Show. Five film shows and three speakers, plus several authors in attendance. Hope to meet some SN people there. Oh, almost forgot to say ... It's at the Holiday Inn in Southsea on 16 November.


Thanks for the information. I will come over if I can on the hovercraft, which is not far from the Holiday Inn. There is not a game at Pompey that day, so I should be able to make it. Hopefuly, other SN members will also be there (Thumb)


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

I've just found a link to the show. It looks even better than I thought with so much going on.

https://www.mainlineandmaritime.co.uk/south-coast-ship-show


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

Tomorrow!!


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I am still thinking of coming over from the island. If you see an old man with a stick, a Portsmouth FC cap and coat, you will know it is me (Jester)

Hopefully, more members will join us (Thumb)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

It is a lovely sunny day here on the south coast, so I will be taking advantage of it by going to the South Coast Ship Show at the Holiday Inn in Southsea. The Holiday Inn is close to Southsea sea front where the hovercraft comes in. Buses pass it, and there is a car park nearby. 

I aim to be there around 1130, so it would be good to meet other SN members.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I have just returned from the South Coast Ship Show, and very disappointed not to meet SN members. I did ask a few people if they were members, and all those running the stalls but no luck. I was wearing my Portsmouth FC cap and coat along with my walking stick as stated in post #5. I did not want to broacast aloud in every room that I was from SN. Therefore, if SN members did go, sorry I missed you. 

The show istelf was interesting, and very nostalgic. It was the first time I had been to one, so glad I did buying a few things.


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm really sorry to have missed you. I didn't see your messages until I got back last night. I had to set off early on Saturday morning. But I did notice you there - I saw the Pompey items.

It was a great event - so much to see and do. The SN members who live in the area and didn't go missed a marvellous day.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Runrig said:


> I'm really sorry to have missed you. I didn't see your messages until I got back last night. I had to set off early on Saturday morning. But I did notice you there - I saw the Pompey items.
> 
> It was a great event - so much to see and do. The SN members who live in the area and didn't go missed a marvellous day.


You must have been the only person I did not speak to?!.

I also stood in front of people thinking they would see my Pompey badges. They must have thought I was a right weirdo (Jester)

Perhaps next year we could arrange to meet at a certain point?.


----------

